# mdf (كيف اتصرف مع الخط اسلاك الخط الثابت)



## عيـون الليل (6 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

اخوكم محمد متوظف جديد =0 خبرة:11:

المشكلة كيف اتعامل مع الاجهزة اللي معي مافي احد يعلمني في شغلي:86:=علم نفسك بنفسك
قلت مالي الا هالمنتدى ان شاء الله القى مرادي:12:

القصة ولا اطول
عندي كبينه اسمها mdf دخلها 20 حبه ستربس (قطعه مستطيله فيها 10 منافذ من نوع كرون)
بالطول وجنبها وحده زيها 
وعندي 260 بيت موصلين بهالستربس بس مو مرقمه البيوت يعني ابغى اكشف المنفذ الاول يعود لاي بيت من هال260 بيت وكلها موصله تمام تمام

وجابوا لي هالادوات التاليه _
جهاز اسمه كلاسيك تون اند بروب (تيمبو) مكون من قطعتين -سماعه-مولد
وجهاز اسمه هاند فون ست عبارة عن سماعه كبيره وفيها سلكين احمر واسود طرفهم كماشة

وقالوا تعلم:19:عاد اذا ما عرفت ارقم البيوت ++++:73:
وابغى فزعتكم ......


----------



## haroush5 (7 فبراير 2010)

ممكن نشرح لك كيفت طريقة الربط وانت قارن مع عملك 
يتم ربط الاسلاك بطريقة معينة حسب نوع الكابل وهناك انواع كثير من الكوابل 
واغالب عملية الرابط على ترتيب الالون المقاومة 
فمثلا انت عندك 260رقم 
اولا شى نعرف نوع الكابل لكى اعرف اين الرقم 1فى 260 رقم كيف اعرف رقم 1 اما عن طريق الكابل ونوعه
واما عن طريق التجربة بى الهاند فون فمثلا عندى الارقام الخاصة بى ام دى اف تبدا من 1الى 260 نقوم بلبحت عن طريق الهاند فون رقم 1 وبالتى يتسلسل الارقام 
الستربس فيهم ارقام من 0الى 9 تقريبا وفيه مع الهناند فون قطعة تدخل فى الستربس لكى تكشف على الخطوط تدخل القطعة تتصل بجوال الخاص بيك متلا لكى تعرف الرقم اين مكان فى ام دى اف وفى العادة اغالب التسلسل يبدا من فوق على اليسار رقم 1 
ان شاء الله عرفت اوصل المعلومة


----------



## louay (8 فبراير 2010)

سلام
زي ما قال أخي haroush5 أحنا لنا mdf في الشغل فيه قطع مستطيلة متصلة باالسونترال مكون من تحتوى على 25 منفذ نستعمل منها 16 على حسب الكروت 

أحنا باعادة ما نهلك أنفسنا لمعرفة الرقم الموجود في MDF لأنها تاخذ وقت 
أولا نعرف TN الرقم التفرعي الذي يغذي هذا ال MDF ثم منه نعرف مباشرة رقم الكابل في mdf 
مثال:
عندك 260 رقم كل رقم منهم مصدره كروت تماثلية ولك 10 قطع موصولين أي كل قطعة تحمل 26 رقم إذا فرضنا أن الكارت المستعمل هو ذو 26 منفذ أعمل PRT (طبع) للرقم الأول في الMDF على الأيسر تعرف رقم الكارت مثال 0-5-7-15 لاحظ إذا كان الأول رقمه الأيمن 0 فهو يبين بداية الرقم الأول في الكارت و الذي يليه في الmdf سيكون رقم 1-5-7-15 حتى 25-5-7-15 إذا فرضنا أن الكارت المستعمل هو ذو 26 و إلا أحسب بنفس الطريقة 

بإختصار أنت مايهمك الرقم الموجود في MDF أبحث عن ترقيم الكروت أسهل


----------

